# Spider mites?



## FrogOly (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry, I'm having difficulty with the search function, but..... I have tiny bugs about the size of a pin head. They are light brown, maybe reddish in color. It appears to have longer legs in the front of the body. The viv is swarming with them, and the abundant springtails have all but disappeared. There is also a web like growth in some moss. It is cottony looking, with a light green tint to it. I can take a picture of the growth, but my bug pictures are coming out blurry. Any idea what I'm dealing with, and is it a problem that needs dealing with. Any help would be appreciated.

Tim


----------



## FrogOly (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a picture of the moss and growth on it.


----------



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

The growth looks like standard mold, not an issue. The bugs are likely mites, which could be a problem.

Edit: Problem depending on who you are. Frogs will eat mites, not an issue. The problem would be for either FF's (will wipe out cultures from what I've read), or for you. I say for you since I've been a victim of the hotel room bedbug infestation.  Imagine waking up to a hundred little bugs scurrying around with YOUR blood filling their tiny little bodies. :|


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

I have something like this in my tank. I believe it just grows off decay. I usually just use a spray bottle to wash it away and slowly but surely I am getting rid of it.

Unless you see small dots (mites) in the webbing you shouldnt have anything to worry about.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I had pics in my gallery for spider mites but now the gallery is bye bye :? With spider mites, you notice the webbing on plants before you notice the tiny little reddish specs... unless you're looking at them under a magnifying glass, you shouldn't be able to see their legs. The webbing is fine just like a spiders' web, not the heavy mass of filaments you're seeing in the moss (the mite typically go after stemmed plants anyways).

You've got two problems here... a fungus issue with the moss, and a mite issue. The moss is having a fungus issue due to lack of correct air flow... it's too soggy and the moss will just rot out because of this. You can spray the fungus off, but you'll only make the issue worse by adding more moisture, and you're not solving the real issue... increase airflow in the viv or the moss will die. You will dry out the fungus with more airflow, it will disapear, and you should have happy moss.

The mites are different... it really depends on the mites. The mites that predate FF cultures are small white specs, much smaller than what you're talking about and just white. Sounds like you're describing compost mites... probably came in on plants and substrate. I get them in my springtial culture, they compete with the springtails for fungus to eat, and are generally not an issue in small populations. You are probably only seeing a significant amount now because of your fungus bloom issue. 

Is this a new tank (6mo or younger) or is this an established tank with new issues?


----------



## FrogOly (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually the fungus has gone away, and I don't see mites for the most part. I had read that mites hate being wet, so I stepped up my spraying of the tank. I had massive amounts of springtails in the tank, but not sure why they have disappeared. I only had two P. vittatus in the tank, and they did not seem to pay much attention to the springtails. The other day I noticed two firsts in this tank though. I noticed the male transporting tads, and I was stoked. Then a minute later, a froglet appeared out of nowhere.

This tank is five months old. The change from adding the moisture by ultrasonic humidifier to spraying the tank a couple times a day seems to be improving the condition at this time. I added a second 20 watt GE daylight CF bulb as well. Not sure what to think about the ordeal now, but the mites have all but disappeared, so hopefully I can establish springtails once again. Any more thoughts Cory?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Sounds like your tank is just finishing cycling out and it's totally normal.

I wouldn't say "the mites hate being wet" since you weren't totally sure which mites they actually were (and compost mites tend to show up because of too much water in compost). I've had some mites not care about spraying... depends on the mite.

The "disapearance" of the mites (which I still suspect were compost mites) and springtails probably had to with your tank getting closer to "balance" where the springtail and compost mite population is only as big as the fungus population supporting it. Fungus booms in the tank during the first few months, which causes a boom in what eats it, the population crashes, the population of the feeders crashes, then slowly the population gets close to equalibrium. What this means for you is the population is now low enough that they are hanging out mostly in the substrate away from the frogs - you still have them, you just won't see them. I wouldn't worry about it, it's normal, and unless you're feeding froglets or frogs that really love springs, I wouldn't bother adding more. That's why I always keep springtail cultures outside of tanks!

Another thing to do is add fresh leaf litter. I usually aim for at least one "fresh" magnolia leaf that's acting as a fungus farm... this brings some springs to the surface to feed on it, and also will act as a congregation place for those you add to the tank. When it degrades enough that it's no longer hosting alot of visable fungus, I add in a new one. Cucumber peels often work well for this too, like fruit for fruit flies lol. If you know there are tads in the tank and a froglet should be popping out soon, add a couple more leaves in and try and get a boom going again.


----------

